# Count the Cats



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

How many cats do you see? Don't mind the dog head in the bottom of the pic.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

9? :lol:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I'd say 9, too, but I'm afraid that's too abvious - there must me at least one better hidden. Hmmm. :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I thought I saw 11, but I might have been counting some clumps of weeds in the background. :?


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll give it a couple of days. Hint- More than nine. Bonus points if you can name them 8O


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

For those who want to cheat and get a closer look:

edit --> huge image causing massive scrolling removed. :wink: 

Now, if I had access to military surveilance satellites, we might really be able to do something with this .... :wink:


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

10


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Naw....that didn't help. #10 and #11 ARE weeds. 8O


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

I think I see 10.


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm thinking 10 also. I wish three of them are named Caspar, Melchior and Balthasar. I always wanted to have three pets and name them that :crazy


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

10 i guess? I really only see 9 but that's not the answer... would their names happen to be moo-moo, squirrel, pytu, silk ect ect ect? LOL


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

I see 10. Now for the names... up front I think that's either Squirrel or Burnie, but i'm leaning towards Squirrel. Then I guess the twins, Silke and Smooth, and then Domino and Moo-Moo. Hmmm, in the back. Well the orange blob could either be Bear or Dandy. But at that distance, considering the size of the blob, I'm gonna guess Bear, because Dandy would be bigger. Then there's Belle on the right, and Eclaire on the left, and in the VERY back, I think the one on the left is Pytu, and I don't know who the one on the left is, maybe Nimbus, but I thought she'd look lighter from that distance... :? 

EDIT: Now that I saw your other post, I'm changing Pytu to Sundae  (Hope that's not cheating!)


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I see 9 cats and an Ostrich???? :wink:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Almost got it 100% vanillasugar!! Tim, you're disqualified :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Heather.....an ostrich? I was laughing so hard...I think you were talking about poor Moo.


Anyway, here are the answers.















Oh, and almost forgot...the white melon in the bottom of the pic is Nilla the Hon.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I got the answer: 10 :!: 8)


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

OOH! I was SOO close! Do I know the herd or what :wink:


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

there's dasher, dancer, prancer, vixen...comet and cupid, and donner and blizten.. ok, i ran out of names


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

OK, I can see Dandy now. He's just a blur, but you can see the color. He must be facing directly to or away from the camera. I'm going to edit my previous post now to remove that huge blow-up, so people don't have to scroll all over the place when reading page 1. :wink:


----------



## MerytBast (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow, 10 cats. That is SO cool. I wish I had the space for that


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

MerytBast said:


> Wow, 10 cats. That is SO cool. I wish I had the space for that


Nope, more like 13 or more! 8O :lol: :wink:


----------



## MerytBast (Feb 21, 2005)

LOL. Even _cooler_! You're lucky . I have 4 though, all that can co-exist peacefully in our home...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

MerytBast said:


> LOL. Even _cooler_! You're lucky . I have 4 though, all that can co-exist peacefully in our home...


Yes, spike's the lucky one! :lol:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hmm....14 cats that are part of the family, plus two strays and a feral that we feed.


----------

